# Need advise: Overclocking P4 and RAM



## yeshu26 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi all, I am one of those who want best of all the worlds!

My System
P4, 2.4 Ghz, 533 FSB 478 pin
Mercury Motherboard: p1845glm- agp 1.0
DDR 256, 266 mhz
120 HDD, Geforce 6200

My question:
1. How do I go about overclocking the processor
2. How can I increase the motherboards memory fsb, so that I can put 512 ddr, 400 mhz

3. If I put 512 mhz , 400 mhz in paralell to 256, 266 mhz, will the system work properly, without any hangs, or some other trouble? Is it true if you put a higher RAM then the MB automatically slows it down?

Plz advise
Himanshu


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 3, 2006)

increase fsb speed from bios.


----------



## yeshu26 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re:*

Increasing the fsb speed will also increase the clock speed of RAM slot? i.e. from 266 to 400 mhz?

Because intel site says that 845gl can support upto 266 mhz of ddr ram

Plz advise


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 3, 2006)

www.guru3d.com forums r giving gud adivce of overclocking.u can try it by becoming member.


----------



## darklord (Apr 3, 2006)

I am not sure if you wanna try OCing on a Mercury Board.Also i dont think it will be having any BIOS options for doing so.

Mixing of Memory modules is never recommended.As far as possible,avoid it.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Apr 3, 2006)

Well ... 400 MHz modules will run fine with 266 MHz modules .... but the speed will be set to 266 MHz ..... there will be no change in the FSB .....

Well ... there are a lot of ways to oc .... but since u have 266 MHz ram's ... i'd say not to oc .. coz the little oc will barely result in a noticeable performance increase .... instead u can lower ur ram timings .... i got my ddr266 rams running at 2,2,2,6,1T ....


----------



## darklord (Apr 3, 2006)

Well deathvirus,

400 and 266 rated sticks have different timings.It is correct that the 400 will underclock and work @ 266 but its not guranteed that the timings are much to the liking of the 400 stick and hence it MIGHT act weird.

It doesnt mean that DDR266 rated RAMs wont OC much,its a myth.

Did you know that the legendary Winbond BH-5 chips were first introduced in DDR333 modules,theses were the same stick which went on to clock 300 Mhz @ 2-2-2-5 speeds.


----------



## yeshu26 (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re:*

Hi guys, thanks for response. Here is something interesting.

When I go to the bios I see three options for memory

1. 266 mhz
2. 333 mhz
3. auto

Does that mean my MB supports 333 ddrs also??? Why I am surprised because Intel 845 GL chipset only supports upto 266 mhz DDR.


Plz advise


----------



## cyrux (Apr 4, 2006)

Yes that means it supports 333Mhz , but i guess i read this in my old motherboard manual that its not advisable to rum RAMs at higher frequencies , so the best thing is to set it auto which would bring it down to 266Mhz


----------

